# Advice needed



## gemze (Sep 10, 2013)

My mam has had her own dog minding business for 14 years and is registered with Narp who she has insurance with and also has her own dog boarding license with the council. Our neighbour who has been living next door for 28 years has started to leave threatening messages about the dogs and swearing in the message saying they have been barking, this was only within an hour. Also after that she knew my dad was on night shift and she started banging on walls and playing loud music. My mam is very wary now and doesn't know what to do, she never leaves the dogs longer than a couple of hours. She also said you don't have a right to run a business.


----------



## Doggy Chums (Jan 10, 2013)

gemze said:


> My mam has had her own dog minding business for 14 years and is registered with Narp who she has insurance with and also has her own dog boarding license with the council. Our neighbour who has been living next door for 28 years has started to leave threatening messages about the dogs and swearing in the message saying they have been barking, this was only within an hour. Also after that she knew my dad was on night shift and she started banging on walls and playing loud music. My mam is very wary now and doesn't know what to do, she never leaves the dogs longer than a couple of hours. She also said you don't have a right to run a business.


Phone the council first... this isnt a dog boarding issue really, its a dispute between two neighbours, and best left to council to sort out but make sure you complain first as they side with the first plaintiff.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

If there has been 14 years of peace and suddenly this is happening could there be something else going on? Maybe the dogs were being noisy - I know sometimes a new dog can make a lot of noise that you might not be expecting. Or something else has upset her and she's taking it out on the dog business?

I'm not sure councils do side with the first person who calls, they won't like tit for tat complaining.


----------



## jamesqu (Sep 12, 2013)

I know it's not original advice, but keeping a diary of incidents can be a big help with these sort of issues. 
Record when offensive messages are left too, if they are written keep them, if on a phone download to a computer. First to call council isn't necessarily best, but if you can provide a record of unusual behaviour it can help even if the neighbour flags the issue first 
After 14 years its weird that someone would start to be a problem, might be a reaction to something unrelated and your mum is just an easy target to vent at. 
Hope the issue is sorted soon, i'd hate the idea of people being out of order to my folks. 
James


----------

